# 1991 200 20v: source for std con-rod bearings & oil pump?



## sanchius (Jun 3, 2007)

My kid is reassembling a stock build 1991 200 20v engine for his pearl sedan.

- The con-rod bearings we received are just wrong. Can anyone recommend a good source other than the dealer (who wants $40 for each lower half, $20 for upper half=$400!) The crank mics out within spec, so we just need standard size bearings.

- New oil pumps are very pricey as well. Are there any good options here?


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Awesome deal.*

Rockauto.com 

I kid you not. 12 bucks a set. 

I may grab another set too.


----------

